# Merc outboard cowl seal replacement



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

You should be able to find the part number for it if you have a shop manual or just use a site like iboats. I have found that mercury's cowling seals are not that great to start. My 2001 60 seal was not tight and my 2015 60 seal is just as bad.


----------



## Tarponfisher92 (Jul 23, 2017)

hunterbrown said:


> You should be able to find the part number for it if you have a shop manual or just use a site like iboats. I have found that mercury's cowling seals are not that great to start. My 2001 60 seal was not tight and my 2015 60 seal is just as bad.


Alrighty thank you I’ll give that a try. The few local shops I did call said they couldn’t get it because it’s not manufactured anymore but I’ll see what iboats says!


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Boats.net....


----------



## fishn bubba (Aug 23, 2015)

if needed I have a cowling for sale, $100 super clean condition no cracks or leaks 772-370-6314


----------

